# ما احتفاظي بعهودٍ لم تصنها



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول شاعر الاطلال ابراهيم ناجي

أعطني حريّتي أطلق يديّا ،، إنني أعطيت ما استبقيت شيئا
آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي ،، لِم أبقيه وما أبقى عليّا
ما احتفاظي بعهودٍ لم تصنها ،، وإلام الأسر والدنيا لديّا

اريد من اخوتي الكرام توضيح استخدام ( ما ) في البيت الأخير ( ما احتفاظي ) ، وشكرا


----------



## rayloom

أحسبها ما الاستفهامية
بمعنى: لماذا أحتفظ بعهود لم تصنها أنت
أو ما هو احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها أنت
وإلى متى أبقى أسيرا لهذه العهود، بينما الدنيا لدي


----------



## Bakr

rayloom said:


> أحسبها ما الاستفهامية
> بمعنى: لماذا أحتفظ بعهود لم تصنها أنت
> أو ما هو احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها أنت
> وإلى متى أبقى أسيرا لهذه العهود، بينما الدنيا لدي



في أحد الأسئلة الموجهة للطلاب كتب البيت كالآتي

ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها ؟
وإلام الأسر ؟ والدنيا لدي

مما يدل على أن هذه الـ "ما" استفهامية


----------



## A doctor

متشكرين كل الشكر


----------

